# Wireless USB with DTivo: A few questions



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

First thing, can I get a link that will tell me how to do this? Secondly, is it possible to save these files to your computer via the wireless network? I was thinking of recording football games to DVD instead of taking up so much space on my TiVo. I dont want to upgrade the hard drive or anything, I just want to access these files.

Lastly, I am not familiar with Linux or anything like that and dont really have the time to invest in learning. Is there a site to buy premodded DTiVos? And if so, how much is the going rate for around 100 GB of space.

Thanks so much in advance for all of your replies. Just a noob trying to find the next toy to play around with.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Check out the Zipper thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

Does this erase your files(shows) that are already on the drive?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

frankiegorams said:


> Does this erase your files(shows) that are already on the drive?


No.


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

Im not a computer programmer or anything, can I pretty much do this by myself. I have done some xbox mods, and am familiar with file transfering and stuff, so Im not totally ignorant to modding. Do you just trasfer the files to the HD and stick it back in or what?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

1st you read the thread, then you read the website or wiki


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

How much software do you HAVE to buy before you can finish the drive?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

minimally the 5 dollar boot cd.


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

And the other CD is just in case you screw up your original hard drive?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

or don't have 6.2 and don't have the ability to download it via phone line.


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

Im borderline dislexic, so is there any way I can pm you my phone number here and you could guide me through it. You could call block your number so I cant see it or anything. Plus Im on a lot of meds lately.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope
I can't do any more supporting than I am already doing.


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

Thats cool. I will let you know if I get hung up on something.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

frankiegorams said:


> Thats cool. I will let you know if I get hung up on something.


I would say just about everything you could "get hung up on" has been covered in the thread or the web/wiki.


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

frankiegorams said:


> Im borderline dislexic, so is there any way I can pm you my phone number here and you could guide me through it. You could call block your number so I cant see it or anything. Plus Im on a lot of meds lately.


Maybe you should wait until you get done your meds. I just completed zippering my HDVR2 and though it wasn't the most difficult thing I've ever done, I was more nervous that I would mess something up. I actually spent 45 bucks, 20 for the 6.2 image just in case, 20 for a utilities cd by mistake  and 5 for the tools.

I re-read the instructions dozens of times and have been wanting to zipper my Tivo for months. I don't think I would attempt it medicated or under the influence.

As far as this Community goes, they are great and willing to help if you if something goes wrong, but there are countless places for information. Look at Gunny's signature and start there.


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, Im taking a ton of Vicodin for my back. I am gonna play around with it at some point. I just paid a guy to do a Philips DSR704 with a 200GB hard drive for $175 shipped. Is that too much, I dont know. But for my convenience, its best for me right now. Let me know if Im getting ripped off. I will be off work for the next 6 weeks, so I will get to try it with my DVR40 at some point. 

By the way, Directv offered to send me a replacement DVR. I picked the R10 over the R15. Is that a good move, and give your reasons why or why not?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

frankiegorams said:


> I just paid a guy to do a Philips DSR704 with a 200GB hard drive for $175 shipped. Is that too much, I dont know.


Don't know about paying too much, but depending what hacks may or maynot be on that box you may have just participated in an illegal act with copyrighted software.


----------



## WillowTheDog (Oct 14, 2003)

My 2 cents ...

The zipper is really easy. If you're comfortable swapping hard drives in a PC, then running the zipper is no problem. No linux or programming knowledge is required. Getting wireless to work is relatively easy too, but you must make sure you buy a compatable wireless adapter. There are only a couple possibilities and they're not made anymore, so you gotta go eBay, most likely.

I zippered 2 drives, one wired, one wireless. Spent a total of $5 and took a total of about 1.5 hours. Finally, getting shows from your Tivo to your PC is called Extraction and is a forbidden topic on these boards. Do a google search and you can find info on how to do it.

The R10 is a Tivo-based DVR, the R15 is not. And neither can be hacked using the zipper.


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

I dont think there were any enhancements to the software. And isnt the Zipper an illegal act if you bought one of those off of ebay? Im kinda fuzzy on this, so help me clear it up. MRV, MHO were the only things that were different.....besides the fact it was upgraded to 250GB.


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

I REALLY wish somebody would let me know if this is on the up and up. If it is, Im gonna cancel the payment and not go through with the transaction. I dont like breaking the rules. And I respect technology enough to let it happen without playing God.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

frankiegorams said:


> I dont think there were any enhancements to the software. And isnt the Zipper an illegal act if you bought one of those off of ebay? Im kinda fuzzy on this, so help me clear it up. MRV, MHO were the only things that were different.....besides the fact it was upgraded to 250GB.


If all you paid for was a unit with a bigger HD and the standard OS then no - nothing illegal. If you got a unit that had the hacks that are used to enable MRV, etc then yes - because some of the software used to enable those hacks are copyrighted.

No the Zipper in of itself is not illegal (you must download the pieces of software yourself they are not included in the Zipper - or the ones included had the permission of the author(s)) but if someone uses the Zipper on unit(s) then the samething above because you still are using copyrighted software.


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

transaction cancelled, money refunded, situation avoided. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

was someone selling a zippered tivo on ebay?
please PM me the username/auction number.
Thanks


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

No Zipper, just all the other tools. Im pretty sure it wasnt zippered. How would I find out?


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

Also, it was a private auction number, so I dont even have that.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you wouldn't know unless the seller tells you.
Thanks for the info though.


----------

